# Building footprints



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I have limited space and I am looking to add some buildings. If anyone has one of these can you tell me the length & width of the following Model Power kits? Interstate Freight Terminal, Valley Lumber yard and the Globe News. Thanks in advance


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I answered most of my own question when I found most of the info on the Walthers site but they did not have the lumber yard.


----------



## rclark (Dec 13, 2014)

Gramps, I have the lumber yard. The building its self is 4"x7", but figure in some stacks of lumber and what ever around the yard, I would plan on an area of around 6"x 10" at least.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks for the information.


----------

